# I'm feeling more human!



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Tomorrow will be one week since I was sliced and diced, and I have to say the difference between yesterday and today was profound. Yesterday I woke up, had some breakfast, and actually threw up (TMI sorry...). I felt horrible. I took a 3-hour nap yesterday and woke up and was able to eat a Subway sandwich (and keep it down, hooray!). This morning I woke up with much less muscle pain in my neck and had a normal appetite. My hubby drove me to the grocery store and while I was feeling a little crappy while walking around in the store, other than that I've felt pretty good today. I think the reason I didn't feel well in the store is that it was almost 80 degrees here today so I couldn't wear my usual jacket that covers my neck as I have been in public the last few days, so I wore a t-shirt and it was rubbing on my incision.

Anyway I just wanted to keep you guys updated. You've been really supportive since I've had a rough go of things the last few days, but today was the first day that I thought "okay maybe this DOES get better"


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

YAY!! I'm so glad to hear that! I am 10 days post-op today, and I am slowly feeling better day by day. 80 degrees?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?! WHOA!!!! That's hot. Nothing like here. I havent been hiding my incision, b/c I am afraid of what it will feel like to have something rubbing on it. It is tender enough when I wash it or put bacitracin on it. At least I havent had any ppl asking me about it....lol....so yes, i am agreeing with you that there is light at the end of the tunnel. But I am so happy you are feeling human again!!I'm happy to be feeling human too lol!!!


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

animegeekmom said:


> YAY!! I'm so glad to hear that! I am 10 days post-op today, and I am slowly feeling better day by day. 80 degrees?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?! WHOA!!!! That's hot. Nothing like here. I havent been hiding my incision, b/c I am afraid of what it will feel like to have something rubbing on it. It is tender enough when I wash it or put bacitracin on it. At least I havent had any ppl asking me about it....lol....so yes, i am agreeing with you that there is light at the end of the tunnel. But I am so happy you are feeling human again!!I'm happy to be feeling human too lol!!!


Where do you live? I'm in San Diego. I'm not necessarily embarrassed of my incision and trying to cover it, but I still have all my big steri-strips over the incision so it looks a lot more dramatic than it would if it was just the scar.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So happy you are feeling better!!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad to know you are feeling better! I had to LOL at slice and dice! I still get a lot of stares at my scar, but it doesn't bother me. I still can't stand anything to touch it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonnyjane said:


> Tomorrow will be one week since I was sliced and diced, and I have to say the difference between yesterday and today was profound. Yesterday I woke up, had some breakfast, and actually threw up (TMI sorry...). I felt horrible. I took a 3-hour nap yesterday and woke up and was able to eat a Subway sandwich (and keep it down, hooray!). This morning I woke up with much less muscle pain in my neck and had a normal appetite. My hubby drove me to the grocery store and while I was feeling a little crappy while walking around in the store, other than that I've felt pretty good today. I think the reason I didn't feel well in the store is that it was almost 80 degrees here today so I couldn't wear my usual jacket that covers my neck as I have been in public the last few days, so I wore a t-shirt and it was rubbing on my incision.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to keep you guys updated. You've been really supportive since I've had a rough go of things the last few days, but today was the first day that I thought "okay maybe this DOES get better"


It was a rough road but you are on the healing pathway now! Good for you; I am soooooooooooooooooooo happy!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> Where do you live? I'm in San Diego. I'm not necessarily embarrassed of my incision and trying to cover it, but I still have all my big steri-strips over the incision so it looks a lot more dramatic than it would if it was just the scar.


Ohhh this is why I love the internet. You can talk to ppl you would have never met. I live allllll the way across the country from you in Massachusetts!! And yes, steri strips are a lot more conspicuous than a scar lol!!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Where I live it can be 80 one day and freezing the next; actually that's about how things stand right now! I'm used to 100 degree weather (this past summer was brutal) but I am absolutely about to freeze to death tonight. I woke up at 5:30 this morning but stayed in bed until 7:30 A.M. because the bed was so warm and I didn't want to have to get up and turn on the heat.

I don't think anyone has ever noticed my scar and I never covered it. My scar follows a wrinkle so perfectly that eventually it shouldn't even be visible. It has taken a little over 2 months but my scar is finally not at all tender to touch. The most painful thing I did was pull a seat belt across my incision a few weeks after surgery. THAT hurt!

I have my good days and bad days. :ashamed0001: At my age it's hard to know what's thyroid-related and what's not but today was good - I actually pulled out my sewing and enjoyed working on some purses I started a year ago and never finished.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm glad you are feeling better and getting out and about a bit. I live in Los Angeles, so I'm with ya on the heat. I'm so glad your appetite is coming back. It will all feed back... you'll eat more, feel better and get more strength.... and soon you'll be back to normal.

Also, like IDClaire, nobody has ever noticed my scar. Yes, people noticed it when I had the steri strips on, but now out of the corner of your eye it kind of blends in with a wrinkle. If they looked directly at it, I think they'd see a scratch. But I never see anybody do a more penetrating stare. It is like they assume it is a wrinkle and don't really look at it at all. I kind of do the same thing when I look in the mirror. So, I'm very pleased with how it looks. Except shirts rubbing against it feel so awful. It is just an irritating, prickly, sharp sensation. Ewwww.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Where I live it can be 80 one day and freezing the next; actually that's about how things stand right now! I'm used to 100 degree weather (this past summer was brutal) but I am absolutely about to freeze to death tonight. I woke up at 5:30 this morning but stayed in bed until 7:30 A.M. because the bed was so warm and I didn't want to have to get up and turn on the heat.
> 
> I don't think anyone has ever noticed my scar and I never covered it. My scar follows a wrinkle so perfectly that eventually it shouldn't even be visible. It has taken a little over 2 months but my scar is finally not at all tender to touch. The most painful thing I did was pull a seat belt across my incision a few weeks after surgery. THAT hurt!
> 
> I have my good days and bad days. :ashamed0001: At my age it's hard to know what's thyroid-related and what's not but today was good - I actually pulled out my sewing and enjoyed working on some purses I started a year ago and never finished.


The weather can be nutty here, too. Everyone here is so nonchalant about it..."oh it's that New England weather..." this year has been odd, too. There was a nasty blizzard in the western part of the state in late October...yet in the beginning of october there were days that were in the 80s. My scar is very visible, but I havent really noticed a lot of ppl looking at it. It's still very tender, so I am afraid to cover it up. I kinda try to hold the seat belt off my neck a little when driving...that DOES hurt!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Ooooh, we had the blizzard too! I am in Vermont. It is 63 degrees here now, unbelievable!


----------

